# Magura HS33 vor 2005 Dichtungsproblem Geberkolben



## erwinosius (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen. Habe eine günstige alte HS33 erstanden und jetzt ein Problem mit der Dichtung. Es ist so dass dich der Kolben im Griff nur mit enormen Kraftaufwand verschieben lässt. Habe das ganze zerlegt und festgestellt dass der Kolben zu straff im Geber sitzt. Da allerdings auch eine andere Feder verbaut wurde befürchte ich dass auch bei der Dichtung gepfuscht wurde.

Nun meine Frage. Ich bräuchte für die Bremse (oder am besten sogar doppelt) einen Dichtungssatz für die Geberkolben und eine Rückstellfeder. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand aushelfen? 

Große Hoffnungen liegen hier natürlich wie nicht anders erwartet bei HST.

Schonmal danke
Gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Juni 2016)

Ich gucke mal ob ich noch einen alten Geber rumliegen habe, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher.
Neu vermutlich beim jan erhältlich?
Kannst da ja auch den Racing line Quatsch reinpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (2. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Schreib mal den Ben an.
Im online Store steht zwar nicht lieferbar, aber oft geht da was.
Super netter Kerl und der 

Kolben 

Feder


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Juni 2016)

Kannst du mal Bilder vom Innenleben machen?


----------



## erwinosius (3. Juni 2016)

Es sind genau die Teile die Insomania beschrieben hat. Die Clean Teile passen soweit ich das mit erschlossen habe nicht, da die mit einem 13mm Kolben arbeiten - ist das richtig?
Laut Internet bekommt man die Magura Ersatzteile nicht im Handel? Überrascht mich ja positiv wenn das dann doch jemand verkauft. Werde dann dort mal nachfragen.
Bin aber auch nicht böse wenn jemand sagt er hat noch was daheim rumliegen.

Ansonsten hier noch ein Bild:
die Teile beim schwarzen sind die die nicht ordentlich funktionieren (vermurkste Feder) die beim Roten die die gut gehen. Auch gehen die oberen Teile zu straff im Geber.







danke schonmal
gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2016)

Ach guck an, das Modell ist vor 05.
Da weiß ich garnicht ob die den 14mm Kolben haben und dementsprechend die verlinkten teile passen. 
Da muss der hst für Klarheit sorgen


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2016)

Die haben alle 14mm. Aber miss doch mal den Aussendurchmesser der Feder und schau dir den Zylinder genau an ob der noch riefenfrei ist.


----------



## erwinosius (6. Juni 2016)

Die beiden Kolben passen jeweils in den anderen Geber.
Das komische ist dass der ganze Kolben sich relativ leicht in beiden Gebern bewegen lässt. Der andere geht nur sehr schwer darin.
Deswegen meine Vermutung der verbastelten Dichtung. Und die Feder ist offensichtlich die falsche.
Die Zylinder sind beide recht riefenfrei. Außer leichten Kratzern sieht und spürt man da nix.
Außdendurchmesser Feder ist 10mm und Länge 32mm.

Werde die Geber mal innen leicht polieren und schauen ob die Kolben dann besser gehen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Juni 2016)

Polier mal nicht. Zu glatte Oberflächen sind nicht gut. Ich schau mal ob ich noch nen Kolben samt Feder finde. Bin aber bis Donnerstag unterwegs... Also etwas Geduld.


----------



## Linipupini (6. Juni 2016)

Mit Magura Blond einsetzen und schon funzt das wieder.
Nix schleifen oder polieren!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Juni 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Mit Magura Blond einsetzen und schon funzt das wieder.
> Nix schleifen oder polieren!!!



Expandiert die Feder dadurch auf sollmaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juni 2016)

@erwinosius
Als erfahrener Techniker kannst du doch sicherlich mal die Schnurstärke des Orings messen. Vielleicht auch mal den Innendurchmesser.


----------



## erwinosius (7. Juni 2016)

Soo. Komme der Lösung langsam näher.
Also bei Tarty gibt es auch entsprechende Dichtungen als Ersatz:

Dichtung:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydro_r...ura_echo_14mm_piston_oring_seal/c5p11535.html
Feder:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydro_rim_brake_spares/racing_line_piston_spring/c5p12246.html

Da ich allerdings gerade nichts dort bestellen wollte bin ich für Alternativen offen.
Die Dichtung habe ich so gut wie möglich ausgemessen: 2mm Schnurstärke, 10,3mm Innendurchmesser. Wobei der Durchmesser bescheiden zu messen ist.
Jetzt ist letztendlich noch ein weiteres Problem aufgetaucht:





Die Verstellschraube im TPA ist abgerissen. Ich denke mich zu erinnern dass das damals ein recht häufiges Problem war und dass es da einige selbstbauten gab. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie dies (mit vertretbaren Aufwand) ging. Evtl nen Schlitz in ne Inbuschraube feilen?

Die ganze Sache bleibt spannend. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.

Achja. Nicht wundern wenn ich länger nichts von mir hören lasse, habe grad recht viel um die Ohren. Werde mich aber sicher zurückmelden

gruß
erwin


----------



## Hoffes (7. Juni 2016)

gold richtig deine idee


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2016)

Die Fünfer Inbusschraube passt perfekt. Einfach eingeschlitzt und ein bisschen ausgefeilt und das Teil passt wunderbar als Ersatzteil. 
Jetzt hat sich auch noch eine Quelle für Feder und Kolben aufgetan. Dann ist die Bremse bald wieder komplett.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Hoffes (10. Juni 2016)

Willst die Quelle vielleicht nennen 

Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2016)

Kannst du dir doch denken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (17. Juni 2016)

Der Brief mit neuer Dichtung und Feder ist angekommen. Vielen Dank nochmal.
Habe alles wieder verbaut und es schaut sehr gut aus. Dichtprobe konnte ich noch nicht machen da ich erst noch Leitungen zusammenbauen muss. Alles andere ist aber gut.

So macht Forum Spaß. 

gruß
erwin


----------

